# 12/19 many many reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Decided i better take the opportunity today to get my fix before headin out of town for the holiday. Had temps below freezing the last few nights and was pretty cold during the days, but today was supposed to be about 60 or so and hardly any wind. Had a frost last night, so i wasnt in a huge hurry to get out there early. Ended up launching around 1030 or 11 on the last bit of the falling tide. The water was a sheet of glass. Pretty much stayed that way all day too.

Took advantage of the conditions and started poling around lookin for fish. Visibility was straight up awesome. Hadn't gone 200 yards and stumbled across a school of nice 6-8+ lb fish, but litterally went right over top of them. Figured they wouldnt eat right away after that, so i moved on maybe to come back later. Thought about stoppin at a trout hole to see if they were home, but with the tide about to change i wanted to find reds first. Turns out they werent all that hard to find today. Saw some movement along the bank and made the first cast of the day. Fish on. Next 5 or 6 casts resulted the same way. Actually more like the next 50 casts. Caught 50 reds in like 55-60 casts before i stopped to eat lunch. Basically went through the tackle box seeing what all they would hit. Got them to eat everything but a topwater plug. Little too cold for that i guess.

Finished my sandwich and went back to catchin. Caught a handful more until i hung up my lure and decided to go bust up the party and retrieve it. Tried to get a photo of the school before doing that, but it was a little too much cloud cover to be able to see them very clear. Anyhow, i picked up and left those fish but hadnt made it 300 yards and see some more fish pushing along the grass (tide was rising pretty good by this point). Made a cast and immediately hooked up. The tide had these fish pretty spread out, but it was once again automatic. Bounced back and forth between what seemed like two main groups of fish and wore them out as long as i could stand. Decided to tighten down the drag and go for the century mark. Rotated lures every few fish, with most falling for a DOA jerkbait or storm swimbait. Finally reached 100 fish, and left them biting after 103. Probably made 150 casts all day. Fished ranged from 16-24".

Picture time..
































































they fight really really hard when ya hook em like so...










Decided to bust out some gulp and rig em like this..










and the result..










I attempted to get a video by holding the camera under my chin. Not much of a video, but here it is..

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/dec19.flv"></embed>


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kickass. like always..


Jesse


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I feel sorry for ya catchin all them fish with no help 


Great report as always


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice! I can't wait to get a yak...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pup Plundering*

Looks as if the plundering was prosperous for you down south there M8. Gotta come try that place soon. Nice job & pics as always.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ryan .. Sweet as usual


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ryan, you are my hero...

Sweet report and congrats on the century mark.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

Great job Ryan.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Good job*

Ryan, 
Top notch stuff... we should get the VA Salts & the southern Salts together for some sort of Pup Tourny...You travel up here in Aug, attempt to catch some of them spotted side eyes, (with no help from up of course...) and we'll travel down south to attempt to hook some Reds (no help from you of course...) I think that would be a good time...

Skunk


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You're KILLIN' me with these 100 fish days of yours....:fishing:

VERY well done!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My Gawd man, a hundred + fish in a DAY! That's more than I think I've caught in a lifetime (Not really but it works for effect!)

Awesome job!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice work on the fish and even nicer work on the photos.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice job


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dang dub, 100 fish! stay off the performance enhancing drugs... 

thanks for the report...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Again, Nice deal....*

WHat day you getting back again?


Im gonna hit it on christmas day I think if the rain will hold off....Then again on the 26th. I may hit the other trout hole first.....Then Ill find the schoolies-Have your phone around for some numbers..........


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome report. I'm off the 22nd-26th and I'm going to try a trip or two in WB. Hopefully the weather will cooperate a little bit.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That is the business. Congrats:fishing::fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I really doubt i ever try and release anywhere near that many in a day ever again. Aside from the sore arm, i kinda felt bad about hammering those schools like that. Had the barbs mashed down for the majority of them, and most fish never left the water, but i still felt greedy. Anyways, if any red drum are reading this...i'm really really sorry to you all, and please continue to stay put in the same general locations for the rest of this winter.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> WHat day you getting back again?
> 
> 
> Im gonna hit it on christmas day I think if the rain will hold off....Then again on the 26th. I may hit the other trout hole first.....Then Ill find the schoolies-Have your phone around for some numbers..........


probably the 27th or 28th. might stick around and get out saturday depending on what this weather does. either that or make a detour heading north for a different species.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I think ever more impressive than the overall number, is the picture of the double hook up. Even with Gulp on there, I can not believe you got them to bite like that. That picture alone speaks volumes


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Reds..*



jhmorgan said:


> I think ever more impressive than the overall number, is the picture of the double hook up. Even with Gulp on there, I can not believe you got them to bite like that. That picture alone speaks volumes


It wasn't froma yak, as I don't have the cash to get my first one yet, but a buddy of mine and I found a school in the surf that had over 1500 fish in it. You could have put a hook through each finger and cast your hand out and caught a fish on each one. Them suckers will hit anything...except electric chicken.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy cow man...... Awsome report... Even better pics... and then a video :O wow..... just wow...
Lately ive been seeing alot of yaks out in the small water in the gulf.. 
I think you just made my mind up on what i want for christmas.... A kayak... Yep.. thats gonna be my new years resolution.. im gonna get a yak..
Great job there...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> probably the 27th or 28th. might stick around and get out saturday depending on what this weather does. either that or make a detour heading north for a different species.


Ryan, 
There's some cow Striper hanging out up here. The "Keeper Season" ends Dec 31. I'd be happy to show you around the CBBT, do some eelin' for some big daddies. We have extra yaks and gear if you bring a guest. If the guest is a female, then tell her to bring her single friends...

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Easy Skunk*

Like I said, need to put a bell on ya HornDog, he was probably considering your offer until the friend thing. Sorry Ryan, Skunk thinks he is the Pepe Le Pew of Lynnhaven, Stinky yes...Don Juan only with these...:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

dang ryan, I should of called in sick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

how you like that new stradic?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Geez, I'm moving to Wilimington! Awesome post Mr. 13.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> how you like that new stradic?


love them so far as long as they hold up. time will tell. wasnt sure if the new spool design and line lay was just marketing hype or not, but both the 1000 and 3000 handle 10 lb braid like a champ. have yet to get a "wind knot" on either one, even with the spool as full as i can get it. probably just jinxed myself though.

skunk, you got a PM.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Century Mark*

Well Ryan looks like you have set the bar awful high with 103 Reds . I am going to try my luck at breaking that when I return. I think the potential is there for it at a local "SECRET SPOT" 

I will keep you informed as to my success as soon as I make landfall & start my plundering raid upon those sideeyes :fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that was awesome man. nothing like the sound of braid running out of the guides!


----------

